# Schweinfurt - BikeUnit Radsportfreunde Schweinfurt e.V. Dirt Park



## twentyfourflow (15. März 2016)

Hallo miteinander!

Nach einem angenehmen Erstkontakt mit den Locals vom BikeUnit Verein, wollte ich hier 
mal eine Alternative Für Dieradsportler (Verzeihe mir die Schreibweise Vanessa!  ) zum Fa*buch
Verteiler/Gesprächsgruppe erstellen. Also wenn Ihr mögt, schreibt was hier rein wenn es ne Aktion 
gibt wo man mithelfen kann, oder auch gerne zum jammen Bescheid sagen!

Alles gute, bis bald, 24flow

Link: http://bike-unit.de/


----------



## twentyfourflow (17. März 2016)

Moinmoin,

ab 15:00 heute wieder mal treffen zum Shapen und co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentyfourflow (18. März 2016)

Heute wieder mal ab 15:00 Action, Container kommt usw.


----------

